# Select-Option deaktivieren



## Geflügel (4. September 2007)

Hallo,

klappt im Firefox, aber nicht im IE. Gibt es einen Workaround?


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. September 2007)

http://apptaro.seesaa.net/article/21140090.html

Hab aber noch nicht probiert, obs auch hinhaut.


----------

